# outlook webaccess



## kaboum (15 Février 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai une nouvelle adresse mail au boulot, outlook sur mon PC taf est configure pour que je recoive tout comme il faut.
j'aime utiliser mon mbp qd je suis en rdv etc. et j'aimerai pouvoir lire mes mails autrement que par outlook webaccess directement ds le client "mail".
est ce possible ou aut il absolument outlook mac?
et de meme, est ce possible sur iPhone (c'est pareil qu'Exchange?)?

merci bcp pour les eventuelles reponses...

La Reunion.


----------



## RodTheRod (17 Février 2010)

Ça dépend du serveur mails de ton boulot. Si c'est un serveur Exchange, c'est possible sur Mail et sur iPhone.


----------



## kaboum (17 Février 2010)

RodTheRod a dit:


> Ça dépend du serveur mails de ton boulot. Si c'est un serveur Exchange, c'est possible sur Mail et sur iPhone.



okay.
ben il semblerait que oui.
merci, vais me renseigner.


----------



## barret (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Pour que cela fonctionne avec Mail, il faut un serveur Exchange 2007 SP1 et être sous Snow Leopard.
Pour l'iphone, je connais pas le minimum, mais avec Exchange 2003 et 2007, la où je bosse je n'ai pas eu de problème


----------



## bastinoou (17 Février 2010)

Je rajouterais meme qu'il te faut Exchange 2007 SP1 +* Update Rollup 5* pour que tout fonctionne correctement.

Personellement, j'ai mis la derniere disponible ( la 9)


----------



## kaboum (18 Février 2010)

À propos d'Outlook Web Access
Utilisez les informations ci-dessous pour résoudre les problèmes détectés et faire état des difficultés rencontrées au support technique.
Propriétaire de la boîte aux lettres:	WASIER Hubert [EIFFAGE TRAVAUX PUBLICS] [Hubert.WASIER@eiffage.com]
Agent-utilisateur:	Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; U; CPU iPhone OS 3_1_3 like Mac OS X; fr-fr) AppleWebKit/528.18 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile/7E18 Safari/528.16
Expérience Outlook Web Access:	Basic
Langue de l'utilisateur:	Français (France)
Fuseau horaire de l'utilisateur:	(GMT+01:00) Bruxelles, Copenhague, Madrid, Paris
Adresse de boîte aux lettres Exchange:	/o=EIFFAGE/ou=Exchange Administrative Group (FYDIBOHF23SPDLT)/cn=Recipients/cn=hwasier
Adresse de l'hôte Outlook Web Access:	https://webmail.eiffage.com/owa
Version d'Outlook Web Access:	8.1.393.1
Nom d'hôte Outlook Web Access:	webmail.eiffage.com
Nom du serveur d'accès au client:	exdcvycaeif005.EQ1EIF.local
Version .NET Framework du serveur d'accès au client Exchange:	2.0.50727.1873
Version du système d'exploitation du serveur d'accès au client:	Microsoft Windows NT 5.2.3790 Service Pack 2
Langue du système d'exploitation du serveur d'accès au client:	en-US
Version du serveur d'accès au client Microsoft Exchange:	8.1.240.0
Langue du serveur d'accès au client:	en-US
Fuseau horaire du serveur d'accès au client:	Paris, Madrid
Plateforme du serveur d'accès au client Microsoft Exchange:	64 bits
Nom du serveur de boîtes aux lettres:	EXDRUEMBEIF005.EQ1EIF.local
Version du serveur de boîtes aux lettres Microsoft Exchange:	8.1.240.0
Autres rôles serveur Microsoft Exchange actuellement installés sur le serveur d'accès au client:	
Type d'authentification associé à cette session Outlook Web Access:	Basic
Ouverture de session publique:	Oui

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h32 ----------

Ça parait pas trop mal, non?
Faut que je m'y colle...


----------



## RodTheRod (18 Février 2010)

Personnelement, quand le serveur du boulot était Exchange 2003, et mon iMac sous OS 10.4, je recevais déjà mes mails dans Mail.

C'est sûr que maintenant, avec Exchange 2007 côté serveur et Mac OS 10.6 côté client, c'est plus rapide, et ça apporte plus de fonctionnalités (et ça permet surtout d'afficher le calendrier dans iCal).

@ Kaboum : pas sûr que ce soit très malin d'afficher toutes ces informations, notamment ton adresse mail, sur le forum...


----------

